# TC hawkins should I change nipples



## smoke&arrow (Aug 14, 2010)

I am shooting a standard nipple no 11 and have been reading about the muzzle caps which is bigger. Should I change to the bigger nipple or just leave well enough alone.  There are even several kinds of no 11 nipples that suppose to give more fire. Thanks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 14, 2010)

You're probably fine with the #11-get a hot shot #11 nipple if you want a little more fire, but you can get too much. I had one cheap CVA rifle with a crappy bolster design that worked much better with a musket nipple, but it was a pain in the butt to find the musket caps. My St. Louis Hawken is much more reliable with a #11 nipple than a musket nipple, I've tried both. The T/Cs usually fire off great with the standard #11. The main thing I've learned over 20 years of hunting with a percussion gun is to keep that nipple clean, and you won't have any problems. I always check it after I load it, especially if I popped a couple caps after cleaning to dry the bolster. Often, those little fragments of crap from inside the cap will get stuck in the nipple hole and partially block it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2010)

In my plains rifle, and pistol, all I have ever shot is #11s. In the plains rifle for more than 25 years. I`ve only had one misfire in that time, and that was due to me forgettin` to burn the oil out of the nipple with a couple of caps before loadin`. 

Just me, but I`m bad to leave well enough alone.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 14, 2010)

Smoke have you shot this rifle yet? If so are you havin an ignition problem? You can get a musket nipple I believe for the Hawkins but if you're not havin a problem why mess with it. I know that there are a couple of different after market nipples that claim to give better spark but still take the no. 11 caps that you could try. 
If you have shot it and having a problem are you using loose powder or pellets if pellets go back to loose pellets are designed for inlines and don't work real well in sidelocks. Hope this helps.

Mike


By the time I got this typed and posted I see Nc and Nic both pretty muched covered what I said


----------



## smoke&arrow (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, I was just noticing they have the hot shot nipples for no#11. I shot it the other day and didn't shoot caps first then I noticed after taking nipple out it had borebutter up in the hole. Not in the nipple but below in base between where the ramrod reaches and the nipple.  It shot fine after cleaning deep below nipple. I've got some new shot patches I think .018 thickness t/c  to try also.Really like shooting the gun. I'm hooked. Thanks for replies.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 14, 2010)

I change all my Sidelocks over to musket caps. A little extra fire never hurts plus they are so much easier to handle than those tiny little #11's.


----------



## Flintrock (Aug 14, 2010)

If well maintained it will take a few thousand rounds shot through it before you get to the point of blowing out a nipple.
,
If you are shooting real black powder then the #11 is all you need and cheaper than musket caps.
.
If you are shooting powerdex or some other black powder substitute
it takes more fire to get it going ( hear the cap pop millisecond before the gun goes boom)  so changing nipples may be best when shooting the substitutes
.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 15, 2010)

Smoke:

I shoot a TC 50 cal hawken and use the Mag Spark adaptor for a 209 primer.  I've used it on ML's for at least 15 years and like it better then the open nipple with a no. 11 cap.  You don't lose caps, it's got plenty of fire, and it works better if you should get a little rainfall.

It won't cost you a lot to experiment with it and test it for yourself.  The adaptor comes with an allen wrench.  You just need to use a little gun grease on the threads before you put it on to make it easier to get off it you want to take it off.

http://www.warrencustomoutdoor.com/mag-spark.html


----------

